# Stuck with Windows 10?



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't particularly like it. I can't use my choice of AV and I don't want to be tied to it! It seems it's too late to change! I'm forever getting messages.
Currently it's shutting down when it feels like it! Constant update messages, it's just too intrusive, is there anything I can do to change settings so I could download my choice of AV? I read that you could download another AV which would switch Defender off but that doesn't work either as it won't allow me to download another!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What issues are you having with downloading the AV? Which AV is it?
'
There was a Windows 10 S Mode that was designed with security in mind, which only allowed you to download from the Windows Store. I take it you are not using S Mode version?


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not using S mode. I tried to download Avast free but it wouldn't download. I then tried to download Panda and that too wouldn't download I assume it's being blocked


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Check Settings>Apps>Apps & features>Drop-down menu & allow apps from anywhere.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What is the exact message you are getting? and what browser?


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Using Chrome. I'm not getting messages when I try to download a different AV, they simply don't download


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Check Settings>Apps>Apps & features>Drop-down menu & allow apps from anywhere.


there isn't a drop down menu within Apps and features that says allow apps or am I missing something?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

dotty999 said:


> there isn't a drop down menu within Apps and features that says allow apps or am I missing something?


Here's a screenshot.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

sorry, yes it's set to anywhere, I get the message "We are sorry there seems to be a problem connecting to Avast servers, check internet connection and install again" I'm going round in circles on this one! Using Chrome browser


----------



## JKLE (Jun 14, 2020)

Not a solution. But can't you download the setup file from another PC ? Considering Avast has a web installer, you can even download the setup.exe on your phone and then transfer it into your PC.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't have access to another pc or mobile phone. I don't think the problem is with Avast as I've tried to download 2 different AVs and they wouldn't install either. I think I'll have to give up on this as there doesn't appear to be an option or another way around it that will work. It would appear that Windows 10 blocks any attempted download of any other av


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Do you have another Browser - Edge, IE11 - which you can try downloading with?
Are you connected to the internet via wifi or Ethernet? If wifi then try Ethernet.
What antivirus are you currently using? if not Defender then try disabling download scanning.


----------



## JKLE (Jun 14, 2020)

It could be a virus or a badly configured firewall.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Is it just AV programs or can not down load any programs?


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I haven't tried to download other programmes as I'm not looking for more


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Do you have another Browser - Edge, IE11 - which you can try downloading with?
> Are you connected to the internet via wifi or Ethernet? If wifi then try Ethernet.
> What antivirus are you currently using? if not Defender then try disabling download scanning.


It appears that Defender blocks attempted anti virus prog downloads, I fear I'm stuck with it!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Try down loading a program but do not install it.
This will tell us if this issue is with AV's only or not?
I have been running Defender on 10 since I installed 10 and have NOT had any issues. Yes, I have downloaded other AV's to use on other machines.

EDIT:
Just tried down loading Avast on my Win 10 2004 machine, all I am offered from Avast is to Install, there in no way of downloading the install file. It must be done from the browser. Avast is controlling this and Defender just may be blocking it so the install does NOT mess up the system!


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

That makes sense! I tried to download other anti virus progs all to no avail so I'm giving up as it would appear Defender may be blocking other programmes


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

I use Defender & the only time it blocks downloads is if it’s suspicious or it’s a very new update to a current program so hasn’t been tested as safe.
Is there any error message when it fails to download?


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

It will not allow me to download any other AV, I don't like it having so much control!


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Can you download anything - say another (non antivirus) program?
What was the error message/code?


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> I use Defender & the only time it blocks downloads is if it's suspicious or it's a very new update to a current program so hasn't been tested as safe.
> Is there any error message when it fails to download?


No message, simply doesn't download


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've read somewhere that Defender will block any attempted download of another av. I'll give up with this, bite the bullet and surrender!


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

You can try downloading the av on another device then transfer it to the pc you want to use it on. 
You can also try turning defender off by disabling its functions.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

It's not worth the hassle, I'll simply grin and bear it for now


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Well you know where we are if you ever want to try again.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I can be very trying! thanks!


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Aww.


----------

